# Spring Break 2015 in St. Maartin!



## classiclincoln (Sep 30, 2014)

We just got confirmation for next year's spring break.  Traded our 1 BR Ren Aruba unit for a studio at Oyster Bay.  Couldn't do an internal exchange for spring break at the Ren due to the renovations, so we tried an exchange.  Know the studio unit is small, but other than that, reviews are good.  Was in St. Maartin 2 years ago for spring break and stayed at the Villas at Simpson Bay in a studio unit.  Was big enough for us, so we're not overly concerned.  Looking forward to a different place on the island!  :whoopie:


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 30, 2014)

I've stayed in a 2 bedroom at Oyster Bay a few years ago and really enjoyed it. It's remote but they had bus tours leaving from OBBR we enjoyed. Also there was a little market so they delivered groceries to our room. We did go off property to a nearby restaurant and asked for a cab to take us home...and they had a staff member drop us off instead. The beach is gorgeous and I remember it was so crystal clear I could see beautiful tropical fish. We walked over to the resort next door to play at the casino and won. All and all a great trip. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## stevio99 (Oct 2, 2014)

You may want to consider adding on e-plus, and see what pops up as you get closer to your date.

I stayed at royal Islander la plage last time I went.  Maho was fun, but eventually you want to venture out, and driving to philips burg or orient beach was quite a bit of driving.  If I had to do it again, I'd probably stay at dawn beach club, because it's a short hop to philips burg or orient beach.


----------



## Lynn (Oct 25, 2014)

We love Oyster Bay and St Maarten. Most of the ownerships were sold as studio's. There is an upgrade program that allows owners to upgrade to a larger space. Not sure if that would apply to exchangers. It would be worth a call to the resort. The current rate to upgrade from a studio to a one bedroom is $175.


----------



## RIMike (Dec 8, 2014)

*Love Oyster Bay and will be there before you*

I love Oyster Bay in fact I will be going down at Christmas time, just a few days from now for our week there.  I especially enjoy it being in the "remote" part of the island. I've also stayed on the Simpson Bay side and I refer to that as "Clearwater, FL like"...you see I live in Tampa Bay and while Clearwater Beach is beautiful, it is always the most difficult beach to reach as traffic is always terrible getting to it.  So for me being on the back side of St. Martin is a plus.


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 8, 2014)

Heading to Oyster Bay on Sunday... I can't wait to have the sun shining hot on my skin!


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Be careful there has been a lot of crime near that hotel. If on Facebook join SXM or bust to read what's been going on over there. No reason to be alarmed just cautious. Have fun!!!!!


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 12, 2015)

Got back last night and had a great time.  Nice resort and will post my review in the Marketplace.  Normally don't do timeshare tours, but did the one at Dawn Beach (posted in another thread) and ended up getting a 5 day/4 night stay as a reward for going.  All ready have the tickets and reservation booked for November!


----------

